# the TWITTER feed



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2011)

Hello Guys, 

I have created this thread so we can discuss about various things about twitter.
Also, you can post your Twitter links here for everyone to follow.
But please remember,* only post a profile link once and not more than that.*

So, lets start the discussion tweeple!!!

I start the thread by asking you guys to follow me-

*twitter.com/wuodland


----------



## xtremevicky (May 17, 2011)

id : Twitter

One should follow Digit and Engadget for technology news.


----------



## ico (May 17, 2011)

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...er-com-thread-collaborating-digit-tweets.html*


----------

